# كيف اكون محبوبا ؟ ( نصائح هامة جداااااااااا )  لازم تشوفوها يا شباب.........



## خاطى ونادم (23 أكتوبر 2008)

اخى العزيز لك هذه الخطوات :-





 *أعطي الناس أكثر مما يتوقعوا من حبك لهم


 *عندما تقول أحبك فلا بد أن تعنيها 


 *عندما تقول أنا آسف, أنظر لعيني الشخص الذي تكلمه 


 *لا تعبث أو تلهو أبدا بأحلام الآخرين 


 *حب بعمق وبصدق 


 *لا تعاقب أو تصدر حكما على الآخرين وفقا لما تسمعه عنهم فقط 


 *تكلم ببطء  لكن فكر بسرعة 


 *إذا سألك أحدهم سؤالا لا ترغب في إجابته ابتسم واسأله : لماذا ترغب في معرفه الإجابة؟ 


 *تذكر دائما, الطريق إلى النجاح الكبير يتضمنه مخاطر كبيرة 


 *عندما تخسر لا بد أن تستفيد من خسارتك 


 1 - احترم ثلاث أشياء 


 2- احترم نفسك 


 3- احترم الآخرين 


4- احترم تصرفانك وكن مسؤولاً عنها 


 *لا تترك أي سوء تفاهم ولو كان صغيرا يدمر الصداقة العظيمة 


 *عندما تدرك أنك أخطأت قم بتصحيح ذلك مباشرة 


 *ابتسم عندما ترد على الهاتف المتصل سوف يشعر بذلك في صوتك 


 *اقرأ ما بين الأسطر 


 *تذكر أنه في بعض الأحيان لا تنال ما تريد وربما تكون محظوظا في ذلك 


 *إذا وصلت إلى نهاية هذه المقالة فأنت إنسان مذهل




ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


----------



## kalimooo (23 أكتوبر 2008)

روووووووووووووووعة خاطى ونادم
نصائح جدا" جميلة
شكرا"
سلام المسيح​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (24 أكتوبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> روووووووووووووووعة خاطى ونادم
> نصائح جدا" جميلة
> شكرا"
> سلام المسيح​



ميرسىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى يا كليم على ردك المميز دا

ربنا يباركك اخى نورت  الموضوع


----------



## MIKEL MIK (24 أكتوبر 2008)

*مرسي خاطى ونادم علي النصائح الجميله دي



وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 أكتوبر 2008)

نصائح رااااائعه 
مرسىىىى على النصائح 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (24 أكتوبر 2008)

*بجد شوية نصايح بجد جميلة يارب نعمل بيها ​*


----------



## خاطى ونادم (24 أكتوبر 2008)

mikel coco قال:


> *مرسي خاطى ونادم علي النصائح الجميله دي
> 
> 
> 
> وربنا يبارك حياتك​*



شكراااااااااااااااا  على ردك الحلو دا يا مايكل ربنا يباركك اخى

نورت الموضوع


----------



## خاطى ونادم (24 أكتوبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> نصائح رااااائعه
> مرسىىىى على النصائح
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​



شكرااااااااااااااااااااا يا كوكو على مشاركتك الحلوة دى

ربنا يباركك اخى نورت الموضوع


----------



## خاطى ونادم (24 أكتوبر 2008)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *بجد شوية نصايح بجد جميلة يارب نعمل بيها ​*



ميرسىىىىىىىىىىىى ليكى يا انجى

شكرااااااااااااا على ردك الجميل دا

على رايك يا انجى ياريت نعمل كدا 

ربنا يباركك اختى نورتى الموضوع


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 أكتوبر 2008)

*نصايح جميله عن الحب .. ميرررسى وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## خاطى ونادم (25 أكتوبر 2008)

dona nabil قال:


> *نصايح جميله عن الحب .. ميرررسى وربنا يباركك​*



ميرسى ليكى انت يا دونا نورتى الموضوع


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع جميل جدا يا خاطى ونادم​


----------



## وليم تل (25 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا خاطى ونادم 
على النصائح الرائعة
مودتى​


----------



## just member (25 أكتوبر 2008)

*ميرسى اوى على الموضوع الجميل دة*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (25 أكتوبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا يا خاطى ونادم​



ميرسىىىىىىىىىىىى يا سويتى كوكى على مشاركتك الجميلة ربنا يباركك اختى


----------



## خاطى ونادم (25 أكتوبر 2008)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا خاطى ونادم
> على النصائح الرائعة
> مودتى​



شكرااااااااااااااااااااا يا وليم على مشاركتك الجميلة دى ربنا يباركك اخى


----------



## خاطى ونادم (25 أكتوبر 2008)

come with me قال:


> *ميرسى اوى على الموضوع الجميل دة*
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​



ميرسىىىىىىىىىى على مشاركتك الحلوة دى يا  come with me ربنا يباركك اخى


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (26 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا على احلى نصائح
سلام المسيح​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (27 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا اختى بنوتة على مرورك الجميل ربنا يباركك اختى


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 ديسمبر 2008)

*لو عملت بالكلام دة كل الناس هتحبك*

أقرأ هذه الكلمات التالية وتأملها فربما تكون مفيدة لك في حياتك العملية والشخصية والاجتماعية , وتاكد انها ليست مجرد كلمات عابرة فهي جوهرة باهظة المعاني..




- أعطي الناس أكثر مما يتوقعوا 



- عندما تقول أحبك فلا بد أن تعنيها 



- عندما تقول أنا آسف, أنظر لعيني الشخص الذي تكلمه لكي يقرا ضميرك



- لا تعبث أو تلهو أبدا بأحلام الآخرين 



- حب بعمق وبصدق 



- لا تعاقب أو تصدر حكما على الآخرين وفقا لما تسمعه عنهم فقط 



- تكلم ببطء لكن فكر بسرعة 



- إذا سألك أحدهم سؤالا لا ترغب في إجابته ابتسم واسأله : لماذا ترغب في معرفه الإجابة؟ 



- تذكر دائما, الطريق إلى النجاح الكبير يتضمنه مخاطر كبيرة 



- عندما تخسر لا بد أن تستفيد من خسارتك بأن تعتبر 



- احترم ثلاث أشياء 



1)احترم نفسك 



2)احترم الآخرين 



3)احترم تصرفاتك وكن مسئولا عنها 



- لا تترك أي سوء تفاهم ولو كان صغيرا فذلك يدمر الصداقة العظيمة 



- عندما تدرك أنك أخطأت... قم بتصحيح ذلك مباشرة 



- ابتسم عندما ترد على الهاتف المتصل سوف يشعر بذلك في صوتك​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: لو عملت بالكلام دة كل الناس هتحبك*

نصائح جميله جدااا*​*

تسلم ايديك كوكو

وربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: لو عملت بالكلام دة كل الناس هتحبك*

 ميرررررسى على مروورك يا مايكل 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (1 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: لو عملت بالكلام دة كل الناس هتحبك*

- حب بعمق وبصدق ​جميل جدا يا كوكو​


----------



## سيزار (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: لو عملت بالكلام دة كل الناس هتحبك*

ايه يا عن كوكو الكلام الكبير دا تسلم يا قمر حقيقى​


----------



## yousteka (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: لو عملت بالكلام دة كل الناس هتحبك*

موضوع جامد جدا ياكوكو

ونصائح روعة بجد

ربنا يباركك ياباشا

ويعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: لو عملت بالكلام دة كل الناس هتحبك*



swety koky girl قال:


> - حب بعمق وبصدق ​
> 
> جميل جدا يا كوكو​


 
ميرررررسى على مروورك يا سويتى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: لو عملت بالكلام دة كل الناس هتحبك*



سيزار قال:


> ايه يا عن كوكو الكلام الكبير دا تسلم يا قمر حقيقى​


 
ميرررررسى على مروورك يا سيزار

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: لو عملت بالكلام دة كل الناس هتحبك*



yousteka قال:


> موضوع جامد جدا ياكوكو​
> 
> ونصائح روعة بجد​
> ربنا يباركك ياباشا​
> ...


 


ميرررررسى على مروورك يا يوستيكا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## rana1981 (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: لو عملت بالكلام دة كل الناس هتحبك*

*نصائح جميلة جدا يا كوكو ورح اعمل فيها انشالله​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: لو عملت بالكلام دة كل الناس هتحبك*

اوك ياباشا 

ميرررررررسى على مروورك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: لو عملت بالكلام دة كل الناس هتحبك*

موضوع جميل وراااااااااااائع kokoman
ربنا يبارك تعبك اخي
سلام المسيح​


----------



## وليم تل (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: لو عملت بالكلام دة كل الناس هتحبك*

شكرا كوكومان
على النصائح الرائعة
مودتى​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: لو عملت بالكلام دة كل الناس هتحبك*



كليمو قال:


> موضوع جميل وراااااااااااائع kokoman
> 
> ربنا يبارك تعبك اخي
> 
> سلام المسيح​


 
ميرررررررسى على مروورك يا كليم

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: لو عملت بالكلام دة كل الناس هتحبك*



وليم تل قال:


> شكرا كوكومان
> 
> على النصائح الرائعة
> 
> مودتى​


ميرررررررسى على مروورك يا وليم 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## رامى ايليا (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: لو عملت بالكلام دة كل الناس هتحبك*

*ميرس​**ى كوكى مان على الموضوع الرائع  وتسلم ايدك 
وبجد لازم كل واحد يخلووا باله من تصرفاته
[/fon​*t]


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: لو عملت بالكلام دة كل الناس هتحبك*

ميررررررسى على مرووورك يا رامى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## BishoRagheb (3 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: لو عملت بالكلام دة كل الناس هتحبك*

*نصائح حلوة
بس اللي يعمل
الكلام سهل لكن العمل...
صعب
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## happy angel (3 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: لو عملت بالكلام دة كل الناس هتحبك*

ميرسى ياكوكو على الموضوع الراائع

ربنا يفرح قلبك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: لو عملت بالكلام دة كل الناس هتحبك*



bishoragheb قال:


> *نصائح حلوة​*
> *بس اللي يعمل*
> *الكلام سهل لكن العمل...*
> *صعب*
> ...


صح يا بيشو

اهم شىء التنفيذ

ميرررررررسى على مروورك بيشو

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: لو عملت بالكلام دة كل الناس هتحبك*



happy angel قال:


> ميرسى ياكوكو على الموضوع الراائع​
> 
> 
> ربنا يفرح قلبك​


 
ميرررررررسى على مروورك يا هابى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2010)

*تم الدمج
​*


----------



## الملكة العراقية (9 فبراير 2010)

نصائح راااااااااائعة
مرسي للموضوع الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## اكيد انت فى مصر (9 فبراير 2010)

*وصايا جميلة جداً *
*   ربنا يبارك حياتك*
*      التوقيع *
*اكيد انت فى مصر ( مصر للمسيح )*


                                           :download:


----------



## خاطى ونادم (5 مايو 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا للردود
ربنا يبارككم​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (5 مايو 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا للردود
ربنا يبارككم​


----------

